# Lan Problem Ethernet Leuchtet nicht mehr



## Ragnot (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo leute ich habe folgendes problem ich hatte gestern mein lan kabel kurz am pc ab u. nachdem ich es wieder dran stecke blinkten die leds nicht mehr u. am pc stand wird nicht erkannt  das lan kabel habe ich schon gewechselt nur leider ohne erfolg außer es sind beide kabel im arsch was aber ehr unwahrscheinlich ist. das wlan am router funktioniert ganz normal wie man am handy sieht ich bitte um hilfe weis nicht mehr weiter -.-


----------



## niklasschaefer (24. Juni 2015)

Hi,
hast du schonmal Ports am Router gewechselt? Hast du eine PCI Netzwerkkarte oder PCIe Netzwerkkarte und kannst damit gegentesten. 
Was du auch mal schauen kannst ob im Gerätemanager ob die LAN-Karte geführt wird und ob es damit Probleme gibt.

Grüße aus dem lieblichen Taubertal

Niklas


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2015)

Computer und Router/Switch mal neu gestartet (Strom gezogen)?


----------

